# Edinburgh Clubs



## Kevin Alexander (30 Aug 2013)

Hi Guys

Are there any smallish clubs in Edinburgh?

Thanks

Kevin


----------



## edindave (30 Aug 2013)

There's a thread about Edinburgh cycling clubs about 6 posts down.


----------



## Kevin Alexander (30 Aug 2013)

ooops, missed that one, thanks dave

mods please delete


----------

